# Who enjoys Window-Shopping?



## Naiwen (Jul 4, 2021)

When you're broke after paying off all your bills like me every month, that's all I have the money to do : window-shopping online or offline. These days, because of the lockdown in my area, I window-shop online a lot more than I've ever had in these past years.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jul 5, 2021)

I like to window shop as well.  I mostly do so online, as when I'm out around town I just like to get what I came to the store for and leave.


----------



## jaminhealth (Dec 18, 2021)

Not me, If I can't buy something, why torture myself.


----------



## Jay (Dec 18, 2021)

I window shop on Amazon, well it usually ends up being a spend lol


----------

